# Screen shots Lake Conroe



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I took these screen shots while checking out the Crappie.

Does anyone know why I have the vertical lines in the shots?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice shots, messing around with this SI & DI stuff gets addictive. Here's a couple i've taken.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

What fish finders do Y'all have??


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like you found the road bed, and bridge N. of 1097 bridge.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

mycolcason said:


> What fish finders do Y'all have??


Lowrance HDS 5 gen 2


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

I was fishing close to a guy with a hydrowave on the other day and my graph started showing vertical lines like that.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

All of my shots are from a HB 998 & are of stuff in somewhere in Lake Houston.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your interference pattern is somewhat random. If it you another transducer close by, it would be less random unless the second transducer was a little further away and reflecting off of hard surfaces, which you have in that shot. Did it continue all day or just in that area? How close was the closest boat? When I get transducer interference, mine doesn't show up as white marks, but it could be because of different settings.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

GT11 said:


> Your interference pattern is somewhat random. If it you another transducer close by, it would be less random unless the second transducer was a little further away and reflecting off of hard surfaces, which you have in that shot. Did it continue all day or just in that area? How close was the closest boat? When I get transducer interference, mine doesn't show up as white marks, but it could be because of different settings.


Yes.....it's there all the time, when ever the unit is on. No other boats were close.

I have the LSS-2 transducer about 2" away from the sonar transducer. The manual says that if you are going to use the overlay option they should be close together. I wonder, if the LSS-2 is above the sonar transducer would cause this.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> All of my shots are from a HB 998 & are of stuff in somewhere in Lake Houston.


 Great shots. I wish my lines would go away.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> I was fishing close to a guy with a hydrowave on the other day and my graph started showing vertical lines like that.


Thanks.....my lines are there no matter what, all the time.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

That makes a little more sense and I bet you are picking up the signal, then the return. I run a HB SI transducer on the stern and a HB DI transducer in the trolling motor and get lines at regular intervals. From my research, you can't do a bunch about it on the HB but you are suppose to be able to fix it on the Lowrance. I didn't keep the links for Lowrance but I search on "Transducer interference".


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

wow. it looks like a bridge or something....but I guess not....I wonder if this is a problem with the hummingbird ever. I have never seen this on mine.....?


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

GT11 said:


> That makes a little more sense and I bet you are picking up the signal, then the return. I run a HB SI transducer on the stern and a HB DI transducer in the trolling motor and get lines at regular intervals. From my research, you can't do a bunch about it on the HB but you are suppose to be able to fix it on the Lowrance. I didn't keep the links for Lowrance but I search on "Transducer interference".


 Thanks....I'll do some research on transducer interference and see what I come up with.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

slabseeker said:


> wow. it looks like a bridge or something....but I guess not....I wonder if this is a problem with the hummingbird ever. I have never seen this on mine.....?


 Yeah....It's an old road bead and a bridge that's falling apart, some of it is still up and the other part is laying on the ground.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

*No shots*







:an5:

here some shots 190 roadbed a few weeks ago


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Lowrance HDS 10 and had similar issues. To trouble shoot your problem I would disconnect the other transducer and see what happens. Does it go away with motor off? I had mine (so-called, professionally installed) then I fixed it myself. I had to separate my cables from each other and all the other wiring in my 24bay Scout. Interference is real. I hooked the whole system to a fully charged battery separate from the rest of boat and got the best pictures ever. But who wants to mess with another battery, there are already 4 on my boat. I actually had to separate the transducers on opposite sides of transom level with each other, this also got better results.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

cmnovak3360 said:


> I have a Lowrance HDS 10 and had similar issues. To trouble shoot your problem I would disconnect the other transducer and see what happens. Does it go away with motor off? I had mine (so-called, professionally installed) then I fixed it myself. I had to separate my cables from each other and all the other wiring in my 24bay Scout. Interference is real. I hooked the whole system to a fully charged battery separate from the rest of boat and got the best pictures ever. But who wants to mess with another battery, there are already 4 on my boat. I actually had to separate the transducers on opposite sides of transom level with each other, this also got better results.


 Thanks....Those are some great ideas on trouble shooting. Is this something I can do out of the water on simulator?

I can't remember (old age) if it did it when I first installed it or not. But your suggestions sound very promising.

Thanks cmnovak3360


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, me and my dad are looking at replacing out old Lowrence with something new and these look good. Anything in the like $500 range that shows images like this? I'd like to see with good sonar what exactly is on the bottom.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a elite 7X HDI on the trolling motor, I have the power connected to the starting motor & not the trolling motor batteries. When I turn on the trolling motor I get noise on the dept finder. They are so bad I can't see the fish. Can someone tell me what's wrong 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mycolcason said:


> I have a elite 7X HDI on the trolling motor, I have the power connected to the starting motor & not the trolling motor batteries. When I turn on the trolling motor I get noise on the dept finder. They are so bad I can't see the fish. Can someone tell me what's wrong
> Thanks
> Mike


Um, I think you have diagnosed the problem yourself.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ctstormman said:


> Wow, me and my dad are looking at replacing out old Lowrence with something new and these look good. Anything in the like $500 range that shows images like this? I'd like to see with good sonar what exactly is on the bottom.


I bought he Humminbird 859HD DI For 650$ Shipped to my front door from universal mania. The 7" screen is awesome. I cant Imagine what a 10" or 12" would be like!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Um, I think you have diagnosed the problem yourself.


I don't understand


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

mycolcason said:


> I don't understand


 Mike, try hooking it up to your trolling motor battery, your boat motor battery might be causing the interference...good luck with it...


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*fishfinder*

I have a HB 897 Di HD that I bought for 600 last year. its just like that....its a lot cheaper now...check it out....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mycolcason said:


> I don't understand


If you only have the problem with trolling motor on you are getting interference from the trolling motor electricity or from the turbulance created from the trolling motor prop. May try to move the transducer.

Same interference with TM down but off?


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

slabseeker said:


> Mike, try hooking it up to your trolling motor battery, your boat motor battery might be causing the interference...good luck with it...


Yea I did that first and it was worst. Hope someone can give me a clue. 
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried to do some trouble shooting on my problem. No better, but I had some fish to catch.


----------

